# Acer Aspire One-Linux - can browse connected to modem - can't browse connected router



## crispynet (Aug 24, 2007)

I have a home network - 5 computers - Four of them work fine when connected to a combination of a D-Link Modem and a D-Link Router. All are using Windows XP and two are Dual booted with different Linux distros. Whatever the combiation they all work OK and down load at speeds up to 3000 kbs.
Problem 1.
The problem occurs when I plug a laptop (Vista Home Premium) into the router at a paticular desk in the house- it connects Ok but runs at speeds approaching 40 kbs. If I plug it into the modem directly it runs at 3000 Kbs. If I relocate it to another computer in the house and connect it through that computers cable from the router it runs at 3000 kbs. I have changed cables and swapped ports on the router all to no avail. 
Problem 2.
I have just bought an Acer Aspire One (Linux) and am experiencing very similar to problem 1.
Connecting it to the router at the same place as the laptop, it says it is connected but I cannot browse. Connected elsewhere on the network it connects Ok and downloads at 3000 kbs. Connected directly to the modem it also says it's connected but I cannot browse.
I notice that when it says its connected to the wired network and I click on a URL in firefox it says loading but it always times out.
The problems occur at the same position and it almost seems as if that position is cursed - or something.
Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

It certainly sounds like something between the router and the computer at that location is bad. You said you changed cables, but is it just a straight cable run from router to computer? Anything unusual about the cable run, such as distance or tight fit or shares space with a multitude of electrical cables?


----------



## crispynet (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks terrynet, It's a short (2m) cable and no extra cables except the other cables from the router an modem. It's a mystery so far but I'm going to try another laptop in the same location and see if this is affected too.
I'm considering a wireless network but I wonder if I will have the same experience with that system. see ya


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm having problems getting my mind wrapped around this! Every time I read the description I think I've missed something and go back and read again and ... . 

Let's spend a moment with the "position is cursed - or something" idea. With the 2m cable still attached pick up that (first) laptop from the desk and hold it as far from the desk as the cable will allow. Does that make any difference?


----------



## Mosquito555 (Apr 25, 2007)

Aspire one is a netbook, right? Are you by any chance dual boot windows on it? Are you running a Debian based OS like Ubuntu?

I may have a similar problem to yours with my Asus eee pc 900.

My netbook is directly connected to my router via an ethernet cable, I have XP on it. Recently I booted eeeBuntu from a usb flash drive and while I got a fully functional desktop without any problems I couldn't connect to the internet. The strange thing is that my router lan led is on (meaning that an active ethernet connection is established) and eeeBuntu reports that the connection is established as well. On windows I can connect just fine so it can't be a hardware failure.

I did a little research and I found out that the problem is probably caused by linux drivers being unable to "wake up" the ethernet card from an inactive state. Although I can't find a workaround for my machine yet I recall coming across a solution for the aspire one.

So, get into BIOS and locate the ethernet card's settings. There you should enable the "wake on lan" option. Hopefully this will fix things for you.

EDIT: The option you should be looking for may be called "boot on lan".


----------

